# Goodwill finds



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Stopped by the Goodwill store after leavin the hospital taday. Made out perty good.

Got a Westinghouse roaster/oven, old in excellent shape an dang it be heavy built, all the parts an pieces fer 6 bucks.

Found a very nice red case with eleastic straps an clear zippered pouch's inside, usin it fer a first aid kit in the truck fer a buck fifty.

Several nice small tins fer fifty cents each.

Two nice oil lamps one fer two bucks the other was three bucks.

A couple big candles fer two bucks each, these will be used fer fire starters, stoves an such.

All in all a perty good hall fer the day.


----------



## Kai22 (Apr 30, 2011)

Good haul.

I went yesterday looking for oil lamps and found none. Though, I did score on a couple of external aluminum frame backpacks. $4 each, almost brand new. Yay!:2thumb:


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Ah, Goodwill....

I sell items that I find at Goodwill on eBay. You won't believe how many people throw away early 19th century Japanese teaware from the Maiji period. Same with Limoges, France porcelain and West German porcelain. I snag that stuff for $0.99 and sell it on eBay for $25+ for a teacup


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow, oldcoot, that's a good haul!

Best thrift store find for me in the last couple months was an Oat Roller for $3. I don't think they knew what it was! They're pretty pricey when bought new.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

This morning at Goodwill, I found a lap loom, and 4 foodsaver canisters. $2 for the smaller and $3 for the large one. Oh and another apple peeler. And both " Make a Mix" books for $2 each ( now that I've copied them and printed them out...*sigh*)
Went next door to the Big Lots store and I found powdered WHOLE milk in cans. $5 each. I bought all they had.It's use by date is Sept 2013! Gonna keep checking back. Whole powdered milk is hard to come by, so I want to get as much as I can.


----------



## slick (Apr 11, 2011)

Genevieve said:


> Whole powdered milk is hard to come by, so I want to get as much as I can.


You can get whole powdered milk at walmart, I bought mine from amazon but run across it at walmart last time there its called nestles niddo, here is a link 
Nestle Nido Instant Dry Whole Milk, 12.6oz - Pack of 2 Cans: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## rflood (Aug 19, 2010)

My wife has taken to hitting up the local Sally Ann on Wednesdays (half off day) to pick up her new clothing items. I got dragged there one day (with a pickup bed full of manure) and actually found a decent hawian shirt for myself. Didn't see anything to aid in our preps though. Have to keep looking.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

rflood said:


> My wife has taken to hitting up the local Sally Ann on Wednesdays (half off day) to pick up her new clothing items. I got dragged there one day (with a pickup bed full of manure) and actually found a decent hawian shirt for myself. Didn't see anything to aid in our preps though. Have to keep looking.


I think Goodwill (all thrift stores) are like craigslist - you have to be diligent in checking it out because you never know when something beneficial will be there. I have found that when I'm *not* checking c-list is when something I've been looking for comes up, and when I do get back on c-list and see the posting, the item is gone or the curb alert is over (but the post isn't removed yet).

The trick for me is not buying the stuff I don't need while waiting for the stuff I do need to show up.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

When I first moved here, eleven years ago, the "Senior Thrift Store" was selling a grocery store plastic bag with all the clothing that you could put inside for one dollar, it the went to two then three and now four......but.....I am an expert at it and I can fit fifteen pair of pants in one of them.....or 25 T shirts.

My best find was a "London Fog" with a liner for $5.00 and also a "Garbani" set of two pants, coat and vest also for $5.00........value of the Londong Fog is of $250.00 and of the Garbani of $750.00.

WTSHTF I will be dealing with the 75 full bags of almost like new clothing from this thrift store.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Ronco food dehydrator - with all the trays and lid for $2

Nice Golf bag with 6 clubs for $6


----------



## Kai22 (Apr 30, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Wow, oldcoot, that's a good haul!
> 
> Best thrift store find for me in the last couple months was an Oat Roller for $3. I don't think they knew what it was! They're pretty pricey when bought new.


gypsysue, forgive my ignorance, but what is an oat roller? I googled it and I'm still not sure I understand. Does it take the hull off the whole grain or something? I just realized I'm only familiar with oats in oatmeal form.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Oats look vaguely like whole wheat grains ('groats'). They're little balls, basically, like tan BB's. The oat roller looks a little like a hand-cranked wheat grinder. You put the whole oats in the hopper on top, and when you turn the handle it presses them into oatmeal. You can also make rolled wheat and rolled barley, and probalby other grains too.

I tried to put a link on here to one for sale on Lehman's Non-Electric website (lehmans.com), but it won't do it. If you go to their website, type "oat roller" into their search box.

If you notice the price on their website you'll see that I got an amazing deal at $3! (It's $119.95 from them)


----------



## Kai22 (Apr 30, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Oats look vaguely like whole wheat grains ('groats'). They're little balls, basically, like tan BB's. The oat roller looks a little like a hand-cranked wheat grinder. You put the whole oats in the hopper on top, and when you turn the handle it presses them into oatmeal. You can also make rolled wheat and rolled barley, and probalby other grains too.
> 
> I tried to put a link on here to one for sale on Lehman's Non-Electric website (lehmans.com), but it won't do it. If you go to their website, type "oat roller" into their search box.
> 
> If you notice the price on their website you'll see that I got an amazing deal at $3! (It's $119.95 from them)


thank you for the explanation! That sounds really neat, and, I learned something!! And yes, you got a heck of a deal!!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> I tried to put a link on here to one for sale on Lehman's Non-Electric website (lehmans.com), but it won't do it.


Here's your link GS

Lehman's - Search


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I love thrift stores. Haven't been in a while, now you guys have given me the nudge I needed to go shopping.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Click on that link, UncleJoe, it doesn't work! It does the same thing that happened when I tried to post it!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Plug this into your browser.

non-electric.lehmans.com

http://www.fyurl.com/rr.php?site=www.preparedsociety.com&url=http://non-electric.lehmans.com/


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> Click on that link, UncleJoe, it doesn't work! It does the same thing that happened when I tried to post it!


If you use the new microsoft Int Ex or FireFox, Just right click on it and select "open in a new tab" and it works fine


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

LincTex said:


> If you use the new microsoft Int Ex or FireFox, Just right click on it and select "open in a new tab" and it works fine


Thanks! I didn't know about that!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

The link still seems bad. Hover over it and look at the bottom toolbar that gives the link.

I am using FireFox and do use the open in new tab option but it didn't work.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

That's odd. I use the latest version of firefox. I just tried it and it automatically opened in a new tab for me. :dunno:


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Okay, my find of the day at Goodwill was a 19th century Limoges, France porcelain dinner set (4 plates, 2 bowls, 3 salad plates, 2 saucers) for $25! 
I can EASILY resell this on ebay for at least $150!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> ...a 19th century... for $25!
> I can EASILY resell this on ebay for at least $150!


SCORE!! It helps when you know what to look for!!!!


----------



## lojo216 (May 18, 2011)

I LOVE all thrift stores, flea markets and garage sales. Just this past week I found a foley food mill for $1, 4 boxes of assorted size canning jars for $5- for all, and a retractable clothesline for $1. I always look for replacement globes for the many oil lamps I have. Another item I look for is cast iron cookware. Any extra I can get my hands on goes into the "Barter Box".

Lori


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

LincTex said:


> SCORE!! It helps when you know what to look for!!!!


Exactly! I have trained myself to look at the backstamps/logos on items


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> Okay, my find of the day at Goodwill was a 19th century Limoges, France porcelain dinner set (4 plates, 2 bowls, 3 salad plates, 2 saucers) for $25!
> I can EASILY resell this on ebay for at least $150!


Know anything about Prinknash pottery- I found a red clay/black gunmetal type glazed small pitcher-probably pint sized.. I've heard of Prinknash but can not find anything about it and what it might be worth... I paid a whole .99¢ for it and just love it.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

lojo216 said:


> Another item I look for is cast iron cookware.


Oy.... so hard to find 
Nobody wants to part with theirs.


----------



## mrsliberty (Nov 9, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> Went next door to the Big Lots store and I found powdered WHOLE milk in cans. $5 each. I bought all they had.It's use by date is Sept 2013! Gonna keep checking back. Whole powdered milk is hard to come by, so I want to get as much as I can.


You bought the powedered milk with date use by Sept 2013. Do you repackage it or use it right away? If you package it for long term how do you do it? 
Thanks!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

mrsliberty said:


> You bought the powedered milk with date use by Sept 2013. Do you repackage it or use it right away? If you package it for long term how do you do it?
> Thanks!


She made the post back in 2011. I'm sure she has used it all by now. When I find powdered whole milk I mix up a gallon between fresh gallons.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Properly stored, powdered milk can keep 30 years.


----------



## act5860 (Feb 9, 2013)

my best find a a Goodwill was a rear tine gas tiller for $10. Ran just fine.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm usually looking for black Singer sewing machines but I regularly by additional clothing while traveling. On extened trips I will by clothes at Goodwill and throw away the dirty clothes. I find that the Goodwills in affluent areas generally have better finds.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Our BOB clothes come from there. With 4 kids (and future ones) to buy for, it's a good deal. They are bought next size up in case of growth spurts. Plus, the girls get 'shopping sprees' to get them into it. I am always on the lookout for gender neutral clothes for baby stock-ups.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I found one of those wonder wash things for $6

In another store I found biscuit mix for $5 a can and each can will make 1600 biscuits. I picked up 7 cans. BTW this was packed back in 1964.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Our local Goodwill store shut down a couple years ago. We have a small family owned economy store in town that I visit a good bit. We have a Salvation Army a ways out, but there's never anything there worth the drive. We have found some pretty good stuff at these types of stores before, can't really recall a great find right now, though, besides a brand spankin' new electric knife I bought only because we did Thanksgiving at our place last year. $3 and worked like a charm.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

A while back I got a 3/4" drive torque wrench (dial type) for $10.... sold it on eBay for $260.


----------

